# GOBLUEHERON DTG anyone tried this ?



## orangbaik (Oct 23, 2011)

Hello, I just found out 
Custom T-Shirts - Cheap - Custom Embroidery - Polo Shirts And Hats - Cheap Customized T-Shirts - Cheap Personalized T-Shirts - Discount T-Shirts - Custom Screen Printing - Cheap Custom

seems to be very cheap price 
but after i try to google it, I cannot find anything useful about customer review

does anyone tried this before ?


----------



## jojo7 (Oct 8, 2011)

They just did some sample DTG on their Kornit for me. Very good communication and quality. They also came recommended to me.


----------



## orangbaik (Oct 23, 2011)

just found out they charge 9.5 US$ for shipping 
too expensive


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

maybe we can help


----------



## orangbaik (Oct 23, 2011)

WholesalePrint : I saw your page, what I need it DTG printing solution with minimum 1 t-shirt quota


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

OK, but but wheres it shipping?


----------



## Upscalelivin (Feb 11, 2012)

orangbaik said:


> WholesalePrint : I saw your page, what I need it DTG printing solution with minimum 1 t-shirt quota


Hey wholesale i checked out the website do you guys print all over or just in the chest area? i have some really custom designs for a line im working on.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

lol We print any where we can not just the chest area but specifically do not offer all over prints cause typically our platens are't large enough for that.


----------



## orangbaik (Oct 23, 2011)

wholesale : 
my shipment is to US and Canada

send me your price 
to my email [email protected]


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Shipping can vary . I need more specific details like shirt counts etc.... Thats like asking "how much is a pair of sneakers?" To vague, need more specifics...


----------

